# New LOUDER horn - Has anyone fitted one??



## FATFACE (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi guys,
The standard horn on my 2005 XT seems a little girly, it is 2 tone but I am far from happy with it, has anyone changed the factory horn for a louder one.. Would be interested to know where the horn is located on the car also.

Rgds

Mike


----------



## bas (Oct 12, 2005)

Mike,
I strongly agree that the Xtrail horn is very poor, which resulting in the guys at the Australian Xtrail forum (Australian X-Trail Forum Home) to look into this problem. Result was a group buy of an extremely loud horn, known as a Stebel Nautilus', which produces 139db of solid noise.(STEBEL S.p.a.) 
The install is quick and easy, and only requires you to splice into the original horn wiring and the normal steering wheel horn buttom controls all the noise you want. I have fitted mine behind the front grill, very easy install - about 30 minutes all up. 
And LOUD is an understatement.


----------



## digitaloutlaw (Jan 10, 2005)

Did you have to connect both horn wires? I believe there is one wire for the low horn, and one for the high.. but am not completely sure.. I do know that my low horn cable snapped off, and I need to fix it - but would rather put in a louder horn.

Did you have to add any resistors?

Can you give me a step by step how to install the new one 

thanks much


----------



## Do Bamboo (May 3, 2010)

Wondering if anyone else has installed a louder horn? The stock one just isn't doing the job for me.


----------

